# Allatoona College/ High School Tournament



## stephen3young (Dec 19, 2016)

College/High school Open Fishing Tournament
At Lake Allatoona
December 31, 2016
Location: Galts Ferry Boat Ramp 
Safelight to 3:00 p.m.
Entry Fee: $50   (100% payback)
($10 dollar optional side pot & $10 Big Bass included in entry)
Contact Stephen Young at 770-380-9791 or Garret Sanders at 404-791-1245 for information
-This tournament will be organized by a few members of Reinhardt University and Florida State bass fishing teams. To be eligible, you must be enrolled in a community college, technical school, University or High School and present student ID (for college students). 
-A team consists of two anglers
-5 fish limit
-1 in 7 payout
*Teammates do not have to be from the same school*
- high school students are allowed to have a captain, but captain will not be allowed  to fish.


----------

